# Best rat-L-trap ?????



## turkeytrot29 (Feb 11, 2010)

Was looking at getting some new rattle baits and there is a ton of differant kinds out there from rat l trap, xcalibur, spro, yozuri ect...... but for this time of year whats everyones favorite, hands down best rattle bait? any info would help out! thanks! It does seem the smaller (1.5-2.5in.) the better?


----------



## Trizey (Feb 11, 2010)

I throw several types of rattle baits.  I like Strike King's Red Eye Shad, the original Rattletrap and the Cotton Cordell's.

The red eye shad has good action on a slack line fall.


----------



## BigBass114 (Feb 11, 2010)

trizey said:


> i like strike king's red eye shad.
> 
> The red eye shad has good action on a slack line fall.



x2.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the Xcaliber xr75 and xr50. I also like the spro aruku (sp) which also falls well on a slack line.


----------



## jmwall79 (Feb 11, 2010)

yozuri and sebile! sebile is very subtle but it rocks!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 11, 2010)

X calibur, or the h20 brand from academy.. The h20 seem to have some awesome action, and are like 2.39 each, with great color selections..


----------



## jcbama (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are all good choices.  The fall of that strike king red eye shad is awesome.  Caught more 5plus pound fish on the red craw\chart. red eye shad in the spring than any other bait.  It's a killer!!!!!!


----------



## LeverAction (Feb 11, 2010)

*Blue chrome 1/2 oz*

BILL LEWIS 1/2 OZ BLUE CHROME RAT-L-TRAP!

Proven bass catching machine for decades!

Keep at least three on hand at all times! Two for you and one to sell to your fishing buddy.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 11, 2010)

LeverAction said:


> BILL LEWIS 1/2 OZ BLUE CHROME RAT-L-TRAP!
> 
> Proven bass catching machine for decades!
> 
> ...




You can't go wrong with that. If I had a dollar for every fish I had caught on one of them well I would use them to buy even more of them.


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 12, 2010)

The Bill Lewis Blue Chrome is an excellent trap to throw.  Like Lever Action and Pate said up above……they have been around forever and have caught a tone of fish over the years.  Heck…the biggest bass of my life (8-pounder) came off a Blue Chrome Bill Lewis rat-l-trap in the dead of summer burning the fire out of it.  

I also like the red-eye shad and the sebile’s that have that oil like stuff in them that has flakes floating around in it.  Heck….I’ve caught some good bass of the Rapala version of a rattle trap too.

Good luck to you……now go get your trap on!!!!!


----------



## big fish (Feb 12, 2010)

Depends on where you fish. I dont have much luck on traps in Georgia but in Alabama I have good luck with Xrk 75's


----------



## GarAngler71 (Feb 12, 2010)

LeverAction said:


> BILL LEWIS 1/2 OZ BLUE CHROME RAT-L-TRAP!
> 
> Proven bass catching machine for decades!
> 
> ...



I 2nd that!


----------



## Chris H. (Feb 12, 2010)

XR-50's and 75's, one knocker or regular. All will work, but I like the Xcaliber over all because of the quality paint and hooks.


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard alot of good stuff about the xcaliburs xr50 rattle and one knocker??? What do ya'll think? Anyone used them? How about those vs the bill lewis rat l trap, who gets your vote?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2010)

I have X caliburs, Not the one knockers, Bill lewis, red eye shad, H20... If its about cost i will stick to the H20's if its quality hands down xcalibur. I hate the one knockers, I want something to make some noise.. I have red eyes, and havent caught a fish one on them. Our 12 lb sack on day one, of a 2 day  tourney was all caught on bill lewis chrome and blue, and H20, so i am kinda partial to those.. Seems they paid us 520.00 return that weekend..


----------



## Chris H. (Feb 12, 2010)

I use the Xcalibers and love them ! Without a doubt they are my favorite. Red eyes are good too, but I get hung up way more with them.


----------



## BowShooter (Feb 12, 2010)

Like everybody said i love the x calibur .  Thats what i use most of the time. But i have caught alot of fish on the cotton cordells


----------



## GABASSMAN (Feb 12, 2010)

the only problem I have with the xcalibers is the eyes falling off. If im going to pay 10.00-12.00 a bait the eyes better stay on. As for the one knocker I love it. It gives the fish something different to hear rather than the standard rattle trap. On my last trip to seminole my 2 biggest came on the 3/4 oz one knocker.


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 12, 2010)

Just bought a royal red one knocker at Hammonds over my lunch break!  Pretty fired up about it too!


----------



## laniergb (Feb 12, 2010)

Stick with the original...you should be fine.


----------



## Chris H. (Feb 12, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> the only problem I have with the xcalibers is the eyes falling off. If im going to pay 10.00-12.00 a bait the eyes better stay on. As for the one knocker I love it. It gives the fish something different to hear rather than the standard rattle trap. On my last trip to seminole my 2 biggest came on the 3/4 oz one knocker.




Where you buying your xcalibers?!!  10-12.00 bucks???  !! That's crazy !! 6.99 at Tacklewarehouse.com That's for the xr50 and the xr75.


----------



## Derek Snider (Feb 12, 2010)

My thinking behind a rattle bait is that the brand doesn't really matter. Out of all the baits I fish, the lipless crankbait is concentrated on a reaction strike more than any other. That being said, i concentrate more on the prefered cadence of retrieve on that particular day. Also, change colors periodically to find what they like. I have caught more fish on the original bill lewis brand over the others simply because that what i have thrown the most over the years.


----------



## ROCKANATER (Feb 12, 2010)

REDZONE??????


----------



## puddle jumper (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey what ever happended to the bill lewis, vibra-trap???
Puddle


----------



## LeverAction (Feb 12, 2010)

puddle jumper said:


> Hey what ever happended to the bill lewis, vibra-trap???
> Puddle



There Back!

New for 2010
New from Bill Lewis Lures, the Patent Pending Vibra Trap is quite simply the most innovative, technically advanced lure ever made. Created in the Net-X is the result of years of research and design innovation which no other lure even comes close to matching. The Vibra Trap state of the art naturalized appearance is impressive, but it's the dymanic composition of unique design features and functions that put the Vibra Trap in a class by itself.

http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/showcase.cfm?PID=5871


----------



## Bear 75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Suicide Shad... look on e-bay.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Feb 12, 2010)

Chris H. said:


> Where you buying your xcalibers?!!  10-12.00 bucks???  !! That's crazy !! 6.99 at Tacklewarehouse.com That's for the xr50 and the xr75.



At a local fishin shop...i like to support them.


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just bought the xcalibur xr50 rattle shad in gold black back!! I'll let ya know how it turns out!


----------



## DC-FISHER (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE red eye shad, but the paint comes off the chrome ones bad. Doesnt seem to affect catchin fish though!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 12, 2010)

Another vote for XCalibur lipless cranks. I have the Xr100, Xr75, Xr50 and the new Xr25 models. Got a few with the 1 knocker feature and some without. All mine are natural baitfish colors. I've caught at least one fish any time I've ever used them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 12, 2010)

Excalibur Rattle Baits .......

I have won dozens of Jonboat Tournaments by fishing lipless crank baits over the last 20 plus years.

XR's are by far the pick of the litter,here is a lil' history that I have kept up with.

XR actually means ..... Xcalibur Rattlebait 


CAN YOU SAY "Tricked out Cordell Rattlin' Spot"?

Pradco/Ebsco ..... call the company what you want,but the XCALIBUR Brand started out with only hooks.

Those (Excalibur Hooks) were placed on what was then called PRADCO baits .... Bomber (Original Fat Free Shads,and Long A's),Cotton Cordell (Excalibur Rattlin' Spot),and Rebel, (Ghost Minnows),ect.ect.

I guess that their hook contract ran out,so instead of renewing it ....... a new company so to speak,was formed "Xcalibur" ....... Ironically owned by Ebsco,formerly Pradco.

Any one remember the old Bomber Bush Whacker Spinner Baits?

Pradco's Spinnerbait EVOLUTION goes something like this ........ Bomber Bush Whacker to Excalibur Counter Rotating Blades to Riverside Counter Attack to ...... can you say BOOYAH Counter Strike?

Just thought that I would Share this Lil' Excalibur History lesson.

I have always been,and will probably always be a fan of Excalibur. Or is it Xcalibur?


----------



## Randall (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rattle baits*

I fish them all. All are a little different in one way or another so I use probably use 10 different brands or more.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 12, 2010)

hard to get away from the old blue/chrome lewis trap. i've got a coupla floating versions that are amost bone from the paint coming off. i just keep changing the hooks. they are one of my favorite saltwater baits as well.


----------



## fburris (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the Rattletrap, but I seem to have quite a few Rapalas in my box for some reason. I mostly throw the Rattletrap in Chrome Blue and a few Cordells. The Yozuri trap looks nice, but I can't seem to spend that much money on a lure when others seem to catch them anyway. I throw the Rapalas some, but always seem to end up changing over to the Rattletrap or a smaller Cordell. I simply catch more fish on those the Rattletrap and the Cordell.


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 13, 2010)

Red eye shad   (ayu color) get ur wrist broke!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 13, 2010)

In really muddy water, I like the matte orange craw cotton cordell in as big a size (3/4 oz) as I can find it.  I reel it just fast enough to keep it thumpin, almost like slow rolling a spinnerbait.  Caught some big sacks with that one in early spring, fishing it slow like that or really fast to get reaction bites.


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 14, 2010)

i like em all, but the best one of all is the one in the back of a 6 lbers throat in a tournament !!


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 14, 2010)

*rattle baits*

To me there are only two brands of rattlebaits on the planet, strike king or xcalibur everything else just doesnt have the action or thump. I have got about 50 or so bill lewis and a multitude of others in a box in the closet that I use in farm ponds or throw them at schooling hybrids or stripers! You wanna burn it ,xcalibur is your bait doesnt roll over at high speeds.If you want to work it slow almost finesse like then its a red eye shad all day!


----------



## lunker_hunter (Feb 14, 2010)

I just went out and picked up an Xcaliber, as well as the Spro, it'll be my first Spro, and i will let you know how that works out in the near future.


----------



## ANT (Feb 14, 2010)

DC-FISHER said:


> I LOVE red eye shad, but the paint comes off the chrome ones bad. Doesnt seem to affect catchin fish though!



x2 just fished red eye shad for first time this afternoon and caught 3 over 4.5lbs in a hour!


----------



## GrandpaRay (Feb 14, 2010)

A Bill lEWIS OF COURSE,WHY DO YOU THINK THAT JUST ABOUT EVERY BASS ANGLER IN aMERICA HAS AT LEAST ONE IN THEIR TACKLE BOX.
iT HARD TO BEAT THE ORIGNAL,,,,YEP,YEP.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Feb 14, 2010)

*Rat-L-Trap*

Try the  1 oz. mag force   in chrome-blue back,   seems to out fish the smaller ones!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 14, 2010)

1/4 oz Bill Lewis rat-l-traps. All colors. Use em year round. All kinds of Bass, Crappie, Strippers, Pickerel, and ocassional Channel cat. They only work tied to a line in water!


----------



## tiger02 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just befriended a guy that paints a ton of baits. He says the pros he deals with love the Yozuri rattlebaits. I have the best luck with 1/4oz. Bill Lewis in Chrome/Blue back and Tennessee Shad. The only 2 Red Eyes I have thrown did not run right and havent bought anymore.


----------



## rtolbert (Feb 14, 2010)

The new Azuma's are awesome they thump harder than any rattlebait i have ever thrown including the excalibur baits, and fish eat them up!


----------



## castaway (Feb 15, 2010)

I have had good luck with the yo-zuri myself.


----------

